# Vintage Bridgestone Road Bike (Made in Japan)



## truthtellermusic (Dec 6, 2018)

Any idea year of mfg on this bike?









Sent from my Z831 using Tapatalk


----------



## truthtellermusic (Dec 6, 2018)

truthtellermusic said:


> Any idea year of mfg on this bike?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the smoothest, fastest, bike i've ever rode. It's better than bianchi, giant, trek, specialized, raleigh, jamis and more... Pure Quality,... Only one in the world i've seen online with shimano components...

Sent from my Z831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

It's a mid-late '70's bike.


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

truthtellermusic said:


> It's better than bianchi, giant, trek, specialized, raleigh, jamis and more... Pure Quality


that low-level, 32 lb bridgestone?


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

truthtellermusic said:


> This is the smoothest, fastest, bike i've ever rode.


cool find, looks like a collector's item.


----------



## truthtellermusic (Dec 6, 2018)

blackfrancois said:


> that low-level, 32 lb bridgestone?


Yep...

Sent from my Z831 using Tapatalk


----------



## truthtellermusic (Dec 6, 2018)

It's actually pretty lite for it's age... Feels about 20+ish....

Sent from my Z831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

truthtellermusic said:


> It's actually pretty lite for it's age... Feels about 20+ish....ta


take off the kickstand, reflectors, and that ginormous spoke protector and you can prolly get it down to 16 or so...


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

funny thread. i can tell the op has a lot of experience with high-end steel.

btw, the 1988 rb-1 was 23 lbs.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

blackfrancois said:


> that low-level, 32 lb bridgestone?


No ... its a guaranteed world's finest bicycle precision mechanism. Says so right on the frame.


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

pmf said:


> No ... its a guaranteed world's finest bicycle precision mechanism. Says so right on the frame.


like panasonic, fuji and miyata, bridgestone made some great bikes. unfortunately, the op's wasn't one of them.

sheldon has the catalogues.


----------



## truthtellermusic (Dec 6, 2018)

Jealousy is bad... It's a 72, and only one of you guys know what i'm talking about... End of Discussion...









Sent from my Z831 using Tapatalk


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

pmf said:


> No ... its a guaranteed world's finest bicycle precision mechanism. Says so right on the frame.


Yes, and I love how their dedication to "precision" allowed that decal to be put on at an angle.......


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

this has to be a prank thread.

no knowledgeable person could see this boat anchor POS as a 'quality' bike...


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

Oxtox said:


> this has to be a prank thread. no knowledgeable person could see this boat anchor POS as a 'quality' bike...


"jealousy is bad," mmkay?


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

truthtellermusic said:


> It's actually pretty lite for it's age... Feels about 20+ish....
> 
> Sent from my Z831 using Tapatalk


That bike is no where near 20 lbs. In the early 1990's, a 20 lbs bike was gee-whiz light. I have a 1996 Eddy Merckx steel bike that weighs 20 lbs. Its made of deda zero uno steel tubes, has a carbon fork, modern 11-speed components and 1600 gram set of wheels. Yeah that bike is 20++++++lbs on a good day. I'd bet closer to the low 30's.


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

Interesting to see some of these surface. The amount of steel on that bike would make it moderately heavy feeling.


----------



## blackfrancois (Jul 6, 2016)

Kuma601 said:


> The amount of steel on that bike would make it moderately heavy feeling.


"moderately"?

steel crank, steel derailleurs ... i bet the bars are steel, too.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

blackfrancois said:


> "moderately"?
> 
> steel crank, steel derailleurs ... i bet the bars are steel, too.


And the rims no doubt. 

We're being pranked here.


----------



## JJJR (Apr 6, 2021)

truthtellermusic said:


> This is the smoothest, fastest, bike i've ever rode. It's better than bianchi, giant, trek, specialized, raleigh, jamis and more... Pure Quality,... Only one in the world i've seen online with shimano components...
> 
> Sent from my Z831 using Tapatalk





truthtellermusic said:


> This is the smoothest, fastest, bike i've ever rode. It's better than bianchi, giant, trek, specialized, raleigh, jamis and more... Pure Quality,... Only one in the world i've seen online with shimano components...
> 
> Sent from my Z831 using Tapatalk


I have a 90' Bridgestone RB1 and to this day it accelerates just as fast as my Giant Advanced SL1.
It's equipped with Suntour Superbe. 1990 Bridgstone Synergy RB1 - PaceLinebikes


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

Uh, oh...looks like we have a 'troll dredge' here....


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

JJJR said:


> I have a 90' Bridgestone RB1 and to this day it accelerates just as fast as my Giant Advanced SL1.
> It's equipped with Suntour Superbe. 1990 Bridgstone Synergy RB1 - PaceLinebikes


Calling Fredrico........calling Fredrico....................Fredrico come in....................


----------

